# Gentoo Bugs

## Pipeng

Hola, tengo unas dudas pero antes, bueno hace un tiempo tuve problemas con algunas librerías debido a que algunas no estaban linkeadas y me daba el típico error de undefined symbol, bueno después eso se arreglo, pero pensando, algunos bugs son debidos a cosas como estas que son detalles y fáciles de arreglar, así que diseñe un pequeño script que me dio las librerías con con estos problemas, después otro para buscar funciones en las librerías existentes a ver si ya estaban y no era un paquete faltante, bueno después de todo esto, tengo una gran lista de librerías con esto junto con algunas opciones para corregirlas, pero no se como ocupar bien el sistema de bugs de gentoo, revise varios manuales y eso, pero no encuentro donde publicar el bug de los paquetes, tal vez ni este viendo el botón para eso, o tal vez se requieran ciertos privilegios, bueno ademas tengo una lista demasiado grande de librerías con esto y sus posibles soluciones, he aquí las 2 dudas:

¿Como reporto un bug? (explicado con manzanitas porfa) 

¿Hay alguna forma de reportar varios paquetes a la vez? (si no tendré que publicar uno a uno)

----------

## quilosaq

 *Pipeng wrote:*   

> ¿Como reporto un bug? (explicado con manzanitas porfa) 

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bugzilla_HOWTO

No había manzanitas pero si "apples".

----------

## Pipeng

Ya revise ese manual.., el problema es que no encuentro exactamente donde publicar los bugs.

----------

## quilosaq

https://bugs.gentoo.org/enter_bug.cgi

Ahí, después de registrarte.

¿Dónde registrarte?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/createaccount.cgi

Ahí.

----------

## i92guboj

Solo para tu información y por si no las conoces: hay ya utilidades destinadas a corregir los típicos ABI-mismatch que se dan cuando los ejecutables y las librerías no están en sincronía, en Gentoo, para eso tenemos "revdep-rebuild", que ha venido haciendo el trabajo durante los años anteriores.

Hoy día, emerge también puede hacerlo con "emerge -va @preserved-rebuild".

Hay también sets para los módulos de kernel (@module-rebuild), los de x11 (x11-module-rebuild), ebuilds "vivos" (@live-rebuild y @smart-live-rebuild) y muchos otros.

----------

